# Stone chips on bonntet - rust spots



## cobra (Feb 18, 2012)

When washing the car today, noticed a few stone chips on the bonnet that have rusted - whats the best thing to do with them. I see that paint4u are well recommended, but i don't have a machine polisher - can i fill and polish by hand or would i be better to take to a body shop?

I also have a bubble of rust on a door - any recommendations what to do with this? its currently about the size of a five pence piece, but has bubbled the surrounding paint.
(54 astra)

cheers


----------



## sirkuk (Mar 5, 2012)

Also interested. Mine is peppered in stone chips but taking any kind of sand paper to it for smoothing it after touching up scares me! 

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Eskimo68 (Sep 25, 2011)

Depends how big the chips are if it looks half sand blasted it makes sense to repsray the panel, if its odd chip here and there and you can get small touchup pot of paint and some half decent rust converter to stop it spreading.

If chips hasnt broken into metal you can get away with careful fine use of very thin brush, by filling in the tiny dents, let it dry then razor blade it flat polish then gone.

Rust simply has extra 1st step of sanding back to metal using rust treatment product most are zinc phosphate based work then you can use an epoxy type products like hammerite on top (never before zinc phosphate) then do as above fill in the hole with paint. 

Over simplified i know but gives you idea os steps involved, you don't need expensive stuff it takes time to judge each step because it won't look 'done' until final refinishing polishing bit. The key is over fill the hole then level it back to surround paint use of razor blades or carbide square don't waste time trying to get it perfectly level straight away.


----------



## sirkuk (Mar 5, 2012)

Thanks for that. I've thought about the respray option but the Civic is well known for stone chips and I'm not so saavy with body shops. I don't want to pay over the odds for Honda to paint it themselves for me to be back how it was in a couple years time. I also don't want to go to any old body shop that only gets a near match on the paint to the point it looks like a bad accident repair.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------

